# what to use to get started



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

hey i am 14 and would like to start reloading. i have been reading on this for about 2 years now. but i want to know where i can get a good press for not to much money. and about how much it will coast.

i was looking at buying a rc supreme master reloading kit but somone told me it was a bad setup anyone know about these??

would it be better to buy a cheaper kit and get used to it and then a better one later down the road?????

i will be reloading for my 223,243, and 270.

i have all the books on how to reload just need to buy a kit.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Check the want adds in the paper.I have heard of a few people around here that are selling there whole setup.The supreme is a good press.The kit dosnt contain a few essential things like a case trimmer,that is what was probably meant by a bad kit.Lyman also sells a good kit with a trimmer.Good luck on your press. mallard


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

varmiterkid

Check out a place called Midsouth Shooters Supply, also Natchez Shooters Supply. You will find prices well below local sport shops or Cabelas. Kits are the best way to go they will save you 25 to 40 percent over purchasing individual components. Also watch Midway USA for specials. Get on their internet news letter and they will send you weekly and monthly specials.


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

wow i found some good prices yet i think i am going to buy one from my dads buddy. it is like 3 years old and have 5- or 6 dies with it. powder everything. he wants $350 for the whole setup!! i might have stumbled onto a good buy


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Cant beat a deal like that.Are you getting a digital scale and a electric case trimmer also?


----------



## varmiterkid (Jan 22, 2004)

digital scale no and case trimmer yes


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Before you buy,check on the prices of the stuff he has in the natchez cataloug(the recent issue of shooting times has the catoloug).Also figure which powders,dies,etc. he has that you will use and figure the price for that.The guys I know that have sold there setups are selling them for around 150.00$.


----------



## Carl (Sep 12, 2002)

I''ve given thought to starting myself. Thanks for the above advice.


----------



## Whelen35 (Mar 9, 2004)

Just a quick word, start out with a single stage press please. It will allow you to learn how eash operation of reloading works. Get a good scale not a cheap one, a good one will last a lifetime. Take it slow, make shure of what you are doing at each step, and have fun. Even if you advance to a progressive reloading setup, you will still need the single stage unit that you started on for load development and case forming if you get into some of that type of thing. Right now for low cost built hell for stout is the new lee cast press. I think it sells for about $50-60 and can even load the big 50's


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

I wasn't aware that the Lee press could load the 50's. That's good news. There's good advice above. Read it all, especially the part about starting slow and taking care with each and every step. There are such small mistakes that can really come up to bite you in the butt later, like the primer that I got too much lubricant on, and went dud for a deer in my sights. It's a great hobby and a lot of fun, but don't get careless.


----------



## jp (Aug 13, 2003)

Try gunbroker.com and search presses and other objects! Also ebay has some but the deals are few and far between. I picked up a powder measure for $15 with shipping and a case trimmer for $10 including 9 pilots with shipping from gunbroker.

Lee aniversary deal has a die and you get a free simple press! This runs about $29.00 for the package.

You can get away with the following: (Add to this list later)
press if it has a primer attachement all the better
manual scale with trickler unit
decapping and seating die set
case lube block
loading block
powder dipper or measure spoon
hand primer if there is no attachment on the press

Load information is easily available on the net in several locations. My favorite is http://stevespages.com/page8a.htm

Half the fun is building your own reloading equipment set-up!!


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Varmiterkid*,

Go with the RCBS kit, because it will last the rest of your life and your kids' kids life. All three cartridges you list are easy to reload. Buy a lee's trimming tools, they are easy and cheap. Lee presses are even cheaper, but they are made of aluminum not cast iron except Lee's classic cast iron O-press! I have made some links below to find the items.

RCBS Reloading Starter Kit ($222.94)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/133068

Lee Classic Cast Press ($59.99)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/317831
Lee Anniversary Reloading Kit with "Modern Reloading" Manual ($77.99)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/820810
Lee Anniversary Reloading Kit ($67.99)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/149097
Lee Case Length Gauge and Shellholder 223 Remington ($3.59)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/107333
Lee RGB 2-Die Set 223 Remington ($9.89)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/554943
Lee Case Length Gauge and Shellholder 243 Winchester ($3.59)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/321592
Lee RGB 2-Die Set 243 Winchester ($9.89)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/263086
Lee Case Length Gauge and Shellholder 270 Winchester ($3.59)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/930066
Lee RGB 2-Die Set 270 Winchester ($9.89)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/310818
Lee Cutter and Lock Stud ($3.19 Sale!)
http://www.midwayusa.com/rewriteaproduct/476992


----------



## sdeprie (May 1, 2004)

OSOK, each person has his own preferences. I have a number of presses made by lee and use them to reform cases, like from 308 to 358 Win. They have all held up well, but you use what you like. I have used an RCBS and it hasn't loaded my cases any better. I have the simple presses, a hand press, an "O" press and a turret press. They each have their uses.


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

i would recoent a LEE reloading press. they are just as good as the expensive ones, but for a fraction of the price.


----------



## SniperPride (Sep 20, 2004)

Guys, look at the original post date before you post.


----------



## OneShotOneKill (Feb 13, 2004)

*Sdeprie*, you are absolutely correct, that is why I included Lee equipment. Thank you I will continue to use what I like! Also look at Blue Press, Hornady & Lyman equipment, all equally good plus other manufactures are out there. Of course all standard 7/8x14" threaded dies are interchangeable with other manufactures presses, but not all shell holders are interchangeable. RCBS & Lee shell holders are interchangeable! I also use an old Herter's press, dies & shell holders!

*SniperPride*, I always look at the dates! Others will learn from the post, not just the one asking the questions!


----------

